# Strikers FC G2005 ECNL Tryouts



## Kyle Thomas (Mar 12, 2018)

Strikers FC is proud to announce tryouts for girls 2005 for the upcoming 2018/2019 ECNL season! We are looking for driven, talented young athletes who are ready for that next step in development and competition. 
Tryout Dates beginning:
March 20th 6:00 - 7:30 PM
March 27th 6:00 - 7:30 PM
March 31st 9:00 - 11:00 AM
Tryouts will be held at El Dorado High School 
1651 Valencia Ave., Placentia.
Kyle Thomas 714.707.0052


----------

